# Sticky  Fishing Requirements and Regulations from around Australia



## Buff

From time to time we all have questions regarding fishing or take a fishing holiday in a different State or Territory and may be unsure if you need a license and what fish and how many you can take.
So as a starting point here are some links to help find information you may require.

Listed alphabetically:
ACT Department of the Environment - Recreational Fishing

New South Wales Department of Primary Industries - Fisheries

Northern Territory Department of Resources - Fisheries

Queensland Department of Primary Industries - Fisheries

South Australia Department of Primary Industries and Resources - Fisheries

Tasmania Department of Primary Industries - Fisheries

Victoria Department of Primary Industries - Fisheries

Western Australia Department of Fisheries

What fish is this.
Hooked something you haven't seen before, or need more information about a particular fish.

Australian Museum - Fishes

FishBase a Global Information System on Fishes
There Searchable data base
FishBase Search

Australian Government Fisheries Research & Development Corporation


----------



## gimp

Isn't about time we had an Australia wide licence that goeas for maritime too, I sick of going from state to state and finding different laws, too confusing. Also why can you buy cast nests in NSW when they are illegal? Ask the sellers they will tell you that they sell them to people heading to Queensland!!! I give up!


----------



## granpop

gimp said:


> Also why can you buy cast nests in NSW when they are illegal? Ask the sellers they will tell you that they sell them to people heading to Queensland!!! I give up!


Haven't checked the regs recently, but it used to be illegal to be in possession. So the sellers are encouraging you to break the law :shock:


----------



## gimp

That's right but they don't seem to care. just go into BCF in Port Macquarie and see the line up of cast nets!!!!!!


----------



## DAC

Thanks for the links.

Does seem crazy there's no national approach.
We keep suffering at the hands of bureaucrats and their little pyramids of power. :?


----------



## rocky

Thanks for the links Buff.

Gimp & DAC have it, there should be some sort of National license for fisheries issued by the Federal Government & maybe they should manage fisheries nationally.
I have just got home from a trip to Tasmania & Victoria. I already hold a NSW license but in Tassie I had to pay for a license to fish freshwater ($34 for 7 days) none required for salt. Victoria I payed $12 for a 28 day license to cover all. This a drastic difference. I was also talking to sangropers & they reckon they have to have specie licenses. So bring on a national license & get rid of the interstate ripoffs for visitors.

Cheers & Beers
Rocky


----------



## TRAVELLER

WA fishing lic

Changes To Recreational Fishing Licences
New Licence Fee Structure
As part of the changes, a standardisation of the recreational fishing fee and licensing structure will apply from 2 March 2010 (see table below).

NEW FEES AND LICENCE CATEGORIES FOR RECREATIONAL FISHING FROM 2 MARCH 2010

Licence Type Adult Fee* Pensioner/U16 Fee* 
Rock Lobster $40 $20 
Abalone $40 $20 
Marron $40 $20 
South-West Freshwater Angling $40 $20 
Net Fishing $40 $20 
Recreational Fishing from Boat (RFBL) - NEW $30 $15

*If you apply for more than one licence in a single transaction, you are entitled to a 10 per cent discount. However, if you apply for additional licences at different times, the full fee will apply for each licence type.

This does not include the snapper drawl in sharks bay if you win 2 of the lucky 1050 available the tags cost $10.00 each . :shock: :shock:


----------



## Tommo

Thanks for the info

I recently found out any vessel (boat or kayak ) is only allowed 4 rods/handlines per person.

This is in NSW


----------



## solatree

Tommo said:


> I recently found out any vessel (boat or kayak ) is only allowed 4 rods/handlines per person.


In SA its only 2 per person (with 3 hooks max per line - but ganged hooks only count as one).


----------



## Rapala01

In a common Yellow zone Qld It is 1 per person, but if your trolling it becomes 3.


----------



## kayakmanSAM

is anchoring your yak in westlakes s.a. allowed i just bought an anchor and found a decent bream spot and i was wondering if i can anchor?


----------



## solatree

kayakmanSAM said:


> is anchoring your yak in westlakes s.a. allowed i just bought an anchor and found a decent bream spot and i was wondering if i can anchor?


Best to check with Charles Sturt Council - the Council patrols the lake and would have bylaws that govern what you can and can't do. They should be able to tell you.


----------



## kayakmanSAM

thanks man will do, keen to get out there over easter or even outer harbour breakwater


----------

